# What to "Look" for in a test ride?



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

My LBS just got a Look 585 built up in my size (57cm) for demo purposes, which I'll be trying out tomorrow, hopefully. The frame I'm considering, though, is the 555 in the same size. I'm familiar with the manufacturing differences betw/ the two, and have read the threads here that comment on both. Are there any noticeable, key characteristics that the 585 has that the 555 lacks? I want to make sure if the 585 blows me away, and if (when) I somewhat-blindly plunk down the bucks for the 555 that I'm not disappointed. If we're just talking about a few fractions of a % difference in performance/handling/stiffness either way, I can live with that.

FWIW, I now weigh ~ 155-160 lbs, like hilly routes, go on 1-2 weekly fast group rides (B+/A-, hang on for dear life on A rides), and race occasionally (though the Look wouldn't be my race bike). I currently have a Cannondale CAAD5 alu and a Mondonico Futura Leggero lugged steel, both weighing in the vicinity of 20 lbs. The Look would replace one of these two, although I'm unsure of which one just yet.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*585 vs. 555*

The 585 uses a higher grade of carbon, the tubes are butted and it has a carbon bottom bracket lug. But the geometry is the nearly same, and the tube size (o.d.) is the same. 

The butted tubes may affect the ride slightly, but I think that is more for weight savings. Blindfolded, I doubt you could tell a difference.

Has anyone ridden both?


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that they both use the same grade of carbon fiber. Just the 585 is butted while the 55 is not. Plus the aluminum BB shell on the 555 as opposed to the all carbon on the 585.
below is stolen (quoted) from the competitive cyclist website.....

If you're looking for the best value in the Look frame line, go no further than the new-for-2005 555 frameset. It's the least expensive frame in the Look line built from their oversized High Modulus carbon fiber -- the same raw material used on the 481 SL, 486, and 585

So to me, that sounds like it is the same carbon.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Carbon grade*

They are both high modulus, but the 585 is the "super" high modulus that is also used on the HSC 5 SL fork. Of course, we are really spliting hairs here, but I suppose it is no different than Trek's OCLV 120, 110 or 55. It saves ever so slightly more weight.


----------

